# Garnet is looking for a new home! (WA)



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi all, I'm looking to adopt out my Sealpoint Siamese variberk female, Garnet. She's approx 5 months old, though I don't have an exact birthdate because I rescued her from a local pet store. She's completely healthy now, despite having had quite the severe case of ringworm when I got her. She's also been treated with Ivermectin twice for mites & will be having a 3rd dose shortly (the next few days) just to make sure she's clear (she's never had them, just doing it in case). She's also very social and enjoys climbing into your lap if you sitting down with her when she's got floor time. She's also shiny & SUPER soft/silky, though I'm not sure if it's because she has "baby fur" or not. She will come with her 20 gal long tank (w/cover) with a large, edible "Snak Shack", metal potty bowl, a nearly new 12.5L pkg of CareFresh Colors pet bedding, a Super Pet 6 oz glass water bottle (w/Oasis metal bottle holder/chew guard) & extra towels that I use to line her cage. There won't be an adoption fee to an established forum member.

I honestly don't want to adopt her out at all, but my fiance is being transferred to Texas in July. We're driving the entire way (at least 34 hrs), then going to be staying in his brother's travel trailer until we find our own place. I just don't think it's fair for her to have to deal with all of the changes. I'm sure she'd also be much happier with a new friend or as part of a mischief. I didn't think I'd care so much for a little rodent, but she's got so much personality!


----------



## ratatattat (Aug 31, 2012)

Awww i would take her if I was a little closer. I am in Idaho though. Good luck.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol, we may actually have to drive through ID on the way down. Where are you at?


----------

